# Best shampoo all round??



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

As I sure this question has been asked a million times, and as there is a million pages to flick through :lol:

I was wondering what's the best shampoo to use ie. slick/suds and just pretty much the best results 

Currently using megs gold class, can't really complain but not exactly the best to be fair.

Thanks


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

By best results do you mean gloss enhancing or just cleaning in general?

I really like Banana Gloss, it's the most lubricated I've used so far. However, Autosmart Duet leaves a really glossy finish behind.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Both really, but as my cars white it lacks in a real rich gloss


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Another for banana gloss here, I love the stuff


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Samh92 said:


> Both really, but as my cars white it lacks in a real rich gloss


Real gloss can only really come from a good polish followed by an LSP.

A gloss enhancing shampoo may help with this but you'll need to do the works to get the results :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Juice BTBM for me :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

millns84 said:


> By best results do you mean gloss enhancing or just cleaning in general?
> 
> I really like Banana Gloss, it's the most lubricated I've used so far. However, Autosmart Duet leaves a really glossy finish behind.


I totally agree with Millns, Banana Gloss is a great shampoo, I had a sample of this product to try 6 months a go, I found it cleans very well, suds nicely plus smells of bananas, a very decent performing shampoo :thumb:

One shampoo I would like to try later in the future will be Britemax cleanmax, know a very good member on here who uses this shampoo as a main wash stage, and he swears by this stuff, he might clock this thread and know who I'm talking about :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> One shampoo I would like to try later in the future will be Britemax cleanmax, know a very good member on here who uses this shampoo as a main wash stage, and he swears by this stuff, he might clock this thread and know who I'm talking about :thumb:


... ahem 

Hi Trips :wave:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Banana Gloss for me :thumb:


Brian


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Britemax Cleanmax is excellent Trip, I went through a bottle last year.

I think Banana Gloss has it beaten in terms of lubricity and smell, but both clean very well and Britemax seems to leave something behind to aid sheeting when rinsing and boost the gloss.

I don't think you can really go wrong with most shampoos to be honest.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> ... ahem
> 
> Hi Trips :wave:


Tip's , I did not expect you to clock it so fast on here, I was aiming at you, you are quick and sharp on the ball, well spotted :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Britemax Cleanmax is excellent Trip, I went through a bottle last year.
> 
> I think Banana Gloss has it beaten in terms of lubricity and smell, but both clean very well and Britemax seems to leave something behind to aid sheeting when rinsing and boost the gloss.
> 
> I don't think you can really go wrong with most shampoos to be honest.


Hi Millns, hope you are doing well first of all :thumb:

This is one shampoo I will later on the year want to try, as the reviews and comments about Britemax Cleanmax gets strong replies on DW, plus the dilution ratios seem to be precise as well, with the measurement chamber.

Have to admit Millns I was blown away by the Banana Gloss, has to be one of the best shampoos I have tried in my lineup, normally tend to use Turtlewax Bigorange, but the Banana Gloss was a sample product, and performed alot better than the Turtlewax shampoo I currently use, the smell is very pleasant ; in matter of fact when washing the car fully the whole car around, smelt of Bananas, it's foams up incrediably well for a small amount of product and cleans very decent :thumb:

The issue I have I brought lots of Turtlewax Bigorange as they were cheap to buy, and I'm on my last one now, so when I have a quarter left, will be purchasing a new shampoo for myself.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Duragloss 901 / Zaino Z7 might be what you are after. They leave a bit of a sealant look to the paint after washing.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

AS Duet for me, seem to leave a nice glossy finish every time, plus its great value for money


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Duragloss 901 / Zaino Z7 might be what you are after. They leave a bit of a sealant look to the paint after washing.


Seriously, a sealant look, that's amazing :thumb: Never have tried a shampoo that leaves a sealant look to the paint, very interesting though, 901 use to get mentioned on here regularly, a old classic, nice to hear it's name on here again.

I have been doing reading on detailing world lately, maxi suds interests me, glossworz shampoo also, and especially the lusso oro shampoo, just building on product knowledge.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Reading is no substitute for buying, trying and recommending 

Too much product knowledge will eventually do your head in buddy :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Dodo BTBM is mega of course, although for slick suds you'll go far to beat Wolf's White Satin.

AF Lather is my current go-to shampoo, but i have found to get the super thick suds you've gotta use loads! Nice stuff though!

CleanMAX is next on my list to try!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Duet is a great all rounder

DJ Sour Power is also nice as is CG Glossworkz & AF Lather :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys 

Seem to be a hell a lot of experienced/knowledgable people on here, as above il have to try out a few and see for myself, is there somewhere that does small samples??


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Reading is no substitute for buying, trying and recommending
> 
> Too much product knowledge will eventually do your head in buddy :thumb:


That's very true there Tips's, there nothing like true life testing with your own experiences with a product, that way you get the full potential of the performance of the product and more importantly if it works for you:thumb:

Good words from yourself :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Where can you get Duragloss 901


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Here, here & here :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Seriously, a sealant look, that's amazing :thumb: Never have tried a shampoo that leaves a sealant look to the paint, very interesting though, 901 use to get mentioned on here regularly, a old classic, nice to hear it's name on here again.
> 
> I have been doing reading on detailing world lately, maxi suds interests me, glossworz shampoo also, and especially the lusso oro shampoo, just building on product knowledge.


I've just used maxi suds II today for the first time, only ever used megs gold class and nxt shampoos before. The maxi suds is in a different league, and the smell, i can't quite put my finger on what it is but I love it, bit like bubble gum. Hugely slicker and foamier than either of the megs. Also have lusso in the shed, saving it for when this one runs out


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Tips


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> Here, here & here :thumb:


Seems like your the guy to go to for my many questions :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Seems like your the guy to go to for my many questions :thumb:


I'm just quick off the mark - there are many, many members on here who's product knowledge would put me to shame :thumb:

But thank you anyway


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Samh92 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys
> 
> Seem to be a hell a lot of experienced/knowledgable people on here, as above il have to try out a few and see for myself, is there somewhere that does small samples??


Look for Chris CPT in the samples section


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

As well as Dodo BTBM, I really like Chemical Guys Glossworkz. Great cleaning power and I actually think it does leave a gloss behind on the car. Well worth giving it a go anyway as I don't think you'd be disappointed.


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Ive just purchased some pink car soap from autobrite. Looking forward to using it when it arrives. I have seen a few good reviews but don't know anyone on here who uses it!
Will keep you posted!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Concours Car Care used it tonight awesome stuff.

http://www.concourscarcare.com/shop#ecwid:category=1680088&mode=product&product=9478999


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wolfs white satin is my top shampoo so far, slick as ****, 20-25ml in 15ltes of water. Making it a bargain at £10ish per litre!

Not sure weather it leaves anything behind though


In my opinion, choose a good dedicated slickness shampoo like white satin, af lather or btbm

Then use a quick detailer/spray sealant as a drying aid

It won't take any longer (Infanct drying will be quicker due to the spray)

And you will then have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

To much t choose from


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> To much t choose from


They are all much of a muchness, a variety of car shampoos are manufactured at the same source and are branded differently - it's just a case of looking carefully.

I would purchase your first bottle of shampoo in a small size and once you've found your goto shampoo then buy it in bulk. :thumb:

You won't go wrong with any of the shampoos mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wolfs white satin is a really good onen


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> Wolfs white satin is a really good onen


And what do you know about shampoos Ross :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ross said:


> Wolfs white satin is a really good onen


Now I'm listening


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I like Wolf's White Satin but also love Maxolen #13 Wax-Free Shampoo and Megs Shampoo Plus. Theres loads to choose, hearing good things about Britemax too.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

BriteMax CleanMax is bl**dy brilliant Aaron :thumb:

I've been using BriteMax for nearly two years continuously and just want to see what else is out there worth trying.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

White satin will convert you


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> White satin will convert you


I can't wait to try some


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Just recently got into Einszett Weekly Gloss shampoo and love it. Great sheeting and a discernible shine. Bit left field but worth a pop at £6.00 from autobrite. Also use Britemax which is also a fave.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Went to buy some white satin earlier from a site that offered free shipping but sold out  and I'm not paying £5 delivery else where (tight I know) :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Polished bliss sell it


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Polished bliss sell it


That's who I went for but the size I want they have no more


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah yes so it is :/


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

PB had a wolfs offer recently, they usually replenish stocks quickly.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have Wolfs nano bathe to try at some point so I will let you know what thats like.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Would be good to know Ross, I think it's to use as a maintenance shampoo with their nano coatings.

But would be interesting to see what it's like in general, or is your car nano protected?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ernie Bernie said:


> Just recently got into Einszett Weekly Gloss shampoo and love it. Great sheeting and a discernible shine. Bit left field but worth a pop at £6.00 from autobrite. Also use Britemax which is also a fave.


Their Perls Shampoo is really good, meant to be the same formula but with sealant in it. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Would be good to know Ross, I think it's to use as a maintenance shampoo with their nano coatings.
> 
> But would be interesting to see what it's like in general, or is your car nano protected?


Its will be soon going to get Body wrap on my car very soon before the winter sets in.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm of the opinion (as others have said) that 'proper' gloss is achieved by proper prep first and decent LSP (by decent I don't necessarily mean expensive). But as for 'rejuvenating' the finish with a shampoo, I have to agree with Banana Gloss (presuming we're talking about the Autobrite one?) and although it never gets a mention, Meguiars Ultimate Wash & wax is brilliant at adding some gloss after a wash and sheets off really well. Although I will say that the stated dilutions seem a bit overkill and I find about 2 capfuls per bucket (I fill a 20L about 2/3) is enough :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

How about some love for Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo?










A shampoo designed to clean and protect your car in one single step.
A built in high-tech rinsing aid, leaving the car virtually spotless. (No QD or dedicated towels needed)
Forms a chemical and molecular bond with previous LSP's. (refreshes & boosts waxes & nano tech coatings)
Leaves behind a protection and can build up layers with each wash.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Poorboy's Super Slick & Suds is also a really good product, although very much overlooked. I use Zymöl Sponges for washing, so the lubricity is very important, it also foams well, and the foam doesn't disappear quickly either. And of course; it cleans well.
Pricing is not bad either.

One of the better boutique shampoos would have to be Lusso Autobathe, does pretty much the same as the PB SSS, but a bit better in all aspects. Doesn't come cheap though. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

auto finesse-lather.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ended up buying some wolfs white satin as a few people rated this, so il let you know how I get on


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart duet for me great cleaning ability and fantastic gloss


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1016, very good indeed.


----------



## 200 Alex (Jun 24, 2012)

AF Lather or Zaino Z7. 

Either or. Both fantastic shampoos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Personal favourites myself would be Insta Finish Yellow wash and wax, loads of suds and leaves the car with a glossy finish, also the same applies to the Insta Maxi Suds, not overly expensive but fantastic results, cant go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

No it's bloody brilliant shampoo


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

wait til mine hits the market....samples have and will be going to pro detailers for opinions and thoughts before any release....released by a pro and tested by a pro....

Can be used as a degreaser....foam and shampoo as well as other things such as wheel cleaner and general grime buster....is pH neutral....and has a stupendously addictive smell....

Just think an all in one cleaner that is safe and effective in many ways....saving money on different products is the main key though....

used on the Bentley Continental in the Studio amongst others....


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Reflectology said:


> wait til mine hits the market....samples have and will be going to pro detailers for opinions and thoughts before any release....released by a pro and tested by a pro....
> 
> Can be used as a degreaser....foam and shampoo as well as other things such as wheel cleaner and general grime buster....is pH neutral....and has a stupendously addictive smell....
> 
> ...


I'd gladly test some for you


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

For me its a close call between Valet Pro Concentrated Shampoo and Wolf's White Satin. Both have great cleaning power and are wax free, I much prefer the smell of VPCS but White Satin is a more concentrated but then VPCS is cheaper.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Reflectology said:


> wait til mine hits the market....samples have and will be going to pro detailers for opinions and thoughts before any release....released by a pro and tested by a pro....
> 
> Can be used as a degreaser....foam and shampoo as well as other things such as wheel cleaner and general grime buster....is pH neutral....and has a stupendously addictive smell....
> 
> ...


Release that shizzle now russ,i need it,its calling me man,its callin me!.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> How about some love for Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 At nearly 50 quid a litre, I can't justify it tbh.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> At nearly 50 quid a litre, I can't justify it tbh.


You and me both!.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I know what you mean peeps, but ...

£34 for 750ml at the 3 for 2 offer with Polished Bliss.
£41 for 1 litre with the 15% off from Detailed Clean.

Built in rinse aid, no QD drying, no dedicated drying towels needed, enhances and builds nano protection with every wash, boosts the gloss levels and beading properties on current waxes & nano tech coatings.

... and I have a 30ml sample shampoo to try out, and if it does what it says it can.

I could be sorely tempted to buy some and use it as a treat for my soon to be applied MP nano coatings.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well i guess water spots would still be and issue with nanolex shampoo if no drying towels used. Dunno, sounds like marketing bs to me, nano this nano that.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ph0 said:


> Well i guess water spots would still be and issue with nanolex shampoo if no drying towels used. Dunno, sounds like marketing bs to me, nano this nano that.


You just mop up the odd water blob here or there, no need to dry the whole car with plush drying cloths and using additional polymer interfering QD's to remove water spotting and degrading the gloss levels and beadings of the nano coats.

Anyhoo, I've got a sample of Nanolex shampoo to try out, so I will see for myself before I purchase if its worthy of the hype 

But for those of you without any nano coatings on your cars, here is an easy way to build some layers. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Let us know tips, not sure a sample will be bough to make any substantial layer of nano technology on the surface, but would be good to see any way. Maybe you could use it after your car has been stripped of lsp?


I'm still very eager to try their new washcoat!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wolf's nano shampoo is much cheaper than Nanolex.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I'm still very eager to try their new washcoat!


Amen to that!

The Nanolex Shampoo works by building the layers of nano coating, I want to use it to maintain and boost the performance of my current LSP.

Currently I've been using a QD drying technique called 'hydrate the paint' which is a safer method of drying my car than using a dry drying towel, but the Megs Last Touch QD is reducing the original gloss levels and beading performance, by laying it's own polymers on top of my coating.

The shampoo in theory should solve this issue of firstly reducing the touching of my paint, thus reducing the chance of marring and secondly boosting my gloss & beading performance of my sealants with every wash.

Easy in theory eh


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Wolf's nano shampoo is much cheaper than Nanolex.


Yes - but it is designed to work in conjunction with their Wolf's body wrap sealant.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Dude once you get max protect on the car, get a filtered water vessel and do a final rinse with 0ppm pure water via watering can.

Water will sheet away with ease and literally be dry in minutes.


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

Meg hyper wash for me. cheap and high dilution


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't go near my car with a towel or cloths unless bone dry and I'm applying MP Silk Coat.

Filtered water FTW


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> I know what you mean peeps, but ...
> 
> £34 for 750ml at the 3 for 2 offer with Polished Bliss.
> £41 for 1 litre with the 15% off from Detailed Clean.
> ...


Sorry my reply's are all over the place...

Tbh, MP doesn't need a dedicated nano shampoo to boost protection or anything. Since I had MP applied the only thing that the car has been washed with is Maxolen #13 Wax-Free Shampoo and the sheeting n beading is incredible as day1.

You can get Maxolen shampoo for under 20quid for 5 litre - no brainer dude!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the Maxolen Professional range of products to become available. :thumb:

The new Maxolen Perl Shampoo with its built in rinse aid could be my real Nanolex alternative


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

The one I'm using is a trade version I think.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> The one I'm using is a trade version I think.


The Maxolen professional range are in black shiny bottles.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got a sample of Espuma Astro Car shampoo to play with and guess what, it has a built in rinse aid, Yay 

£13 for 5 litres ... not bad.


----------

